# Crown 3 quick review



## Rafique (29/4/17)

Having received the Uwell crown 3 tank yesterday after seeing reviews and just loving the look of it.

Not much can be said about the Uwell crown other than it performs well, basic yet solidly made.






* Specs:*


Diameter: 24.5mm
510 Threaded
5ml Capacity
Top Fill Design with Twist Off Cap
Stainless Steel Construction
Quartz Glass Tank
Plug and Pull Atomizer Head Replacement Design
Triple Airflow Slots
Adjustable Airflow Control 
Wide Bore Drip Tip with Assorted Colors (received purple) 
Includes (1) Uwell Crown 3 SUS316 Parallel Coil 0.25ohm Atomizer Head recommended (80- 90W)
Includes (1) Uwell Crown 3 SUS316 Parallel Coil 0.5ohm Atomizer Head recommended (70 - 80W)

510 Drip Tip Compatible 

*No RBA available yet*

*Contents:
*
1 x Uwell Crown 3
1 x Uwell Crown 3 SUS316 Parallel Coil Coil 0.25ohm Atomizer Head (Pre-installed)
1 x Uwell Crown 3 SUS316 Parallel Coil Coil 0.5ohm Atomizer Head
1 x Replacement Glass
1 x Drip Tip Cover
1 x Uwell Crown 3 Key
1 x Set of Spare Parts



*Available drip tip colours:*




Juice used 3mg strawberry shakes from Joose-E-liqs ( I know this flavour ) and on this tank its not bad but not wow compared to my single coil serpent mini.

Im currently running the 0.5 ohm coil, recommended wattage is 70 to 80 watts, I find my sweet spot at 62 watts. For me at 70 watts or higher the drip tip tends to get fairly hot. 

Like previous editions on the uwell family, the coil needs some breaking in. Through the first tank of juice, flavour is muted and there is some gurgling as can be expected from these tanks, apparently this was suppose to have been fixed with the crown 3 but still gurgles through first tank of new coil.

The coils are ok, not as good as home made builds but are better than most commercial coils I have tried in the past.

Tank after tank the flavour gets better. 

*Does it leak ?*

While it claims to be leak proof, I filled it to the max on my third tank air slots closed and walla yes it does. This can be expected as I never left any air pocket in the tank when I closed the top cap. Still early days but I will check to see if it leaks more than expected compared to other sub ohms.

Pros:
- looks good
- nice top fill method
- 5 ml capacity
- nice smooth airflow
- fancy drip tips
- spare glass

Cons: 
- Coils can be better

Short but simple

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (29/4/17)

Thanks @Rafique 
That adds value, much appreciated

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rafique (29/4/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Rafique
> That adds value, much appreciated




Thanks @Silver , sorry I couldn't add more pics of the coil and contents. Forgot the box at home

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (29/4/17)

Do you own a crown 1 @Rafique ?
I still have 2 in rotation and love them dearly. Would be nice to see if the crown v1 has been dethroned yet.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rafique (29/4/17)

Christos said:


> Do you own a crown 1 @Rafique ?
> I still have 2 in rotation and love them dearly. Would be nice to see if the crown v1 has been dethroned yet.




@Christos, not at the moment. I have had a few in the past. Its difficult to say whether its been dethroned because the vape, airflow and cloud production is very similar.

Now that you mention the crown 1, it actually seems that this might be the same with an upgraded look. I cant speak for the 0.25 coil yet maybe that will make the difference between the 2


----------



## Schnappie (29/4/17)

Thanks for the honest opinion @Rafique I still have a soft spot for sub ohm tanks but it has to be great for me to get one again. Love the look of the tank though and the coil replacement system. Only subohm tanks I have left is the veco an estoc tanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (29/4/17)

Rafique said:


> @Christos, not at the moment. I have had a few in the past. Its difficult to say whether its been dethroned because the vape, airflow and cloud production is very similar.
> 
> Now that you mention the crown 1, it actually seems that this might be the same with an upgraded look. I cant speak for the 0.25 coil yet maybe that will make the difference between the 2


I've used the other coils but my favourite is the 0.5 SS. Haven't upgraded yet because the v1 does the job superbly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rafique (29/4/17)

Schnappie said:


> Thanks for the honest opinion @Rafique I still have a soft spot for sub ohm tanks but it has to be great for me to get one again. Love the look of the tank though and the coil replacement system. Only subohm tanks I have left is the veco an estoc tanks.



@Schnappie this didn't exceed my expectations but will I recommend it to someone starting vaping over a subtank or any other common tanks the answer is yes

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (29/4/17)

Rafique said:


> @Schnappie this didn't exceed my expectations but will I recommend it to someone starting vaping over a subtank or any other common tanks the answer is yes


Agreed! Also I find the coils to last a good 100ml of juice whilst still giving top notch flavour in my opinion.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Baker (29/4/17)

@Rafique, is this the one you bought from Sir Vape?


----------



## Rafique (29/4/17)

Baker said:


> @Rafique, is this the one you bought from Sir Vape?



Yes it is @Baker


----------



## SAVapeGear (29/4/17)

I think I will stick to my V1. Have the SE as well.But the V1 is still better for me.

The V1,one can refill all the time with airflow open and it just never leaks.


----------



## Baker (29/4/17)

Rafique said:


> Yes it is @Baker



Cool thanks. When I enquired I was told all their stainless steel tanks had the golden drip tip. Glad a didn't order one yet because I don't want the purple. 

Thanks for the review. Have u seen the reviews suggesting that the best flavor comes out at higher than the recommended wattage? 

It seems most reviewers think Uwell was being conservative with the recommended wattages because they didn't want people to burn out the coil while brand new and then think it's crap.

From what I've seen, the 0.25 produces it's best flavor between 100w and 110w, and the 0.5 between 90w and 100w. I hear what you're saying about the drip tip getting hot but if you have a suitable tip that is more heat resistant perhaps you could try it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baker (29/4/17)

Christos said:


> Agreed! Also I find the coils to last a good 100ml of juice whilst still giving top notch flavour in my opinion.



I have 3 in rotation, along with a few other tanks. My coils only just burnt out, after 6 months!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baker (29/4/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> I think I will stick to my V1. Have the SE as well.But the V1 is still better for me.
> 
> The V1,one can refill all the time with airflow open and it just never leaks.



I agree that the V1 is the king, the best, and once again I have you to thank for selling them to me. I'm still gona try the V3 though. I enjoy the V2 with certain juices (thinner or sweeter juices) over the V1.

I'm curious to see if the V3 will dethrone the V1 or at least find it's own little niche area like the V2 has.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (29/4/17)

I just like vaping at 50W to 55W with the 0.5ohm coils for battery life.

All my crowns already sit on Triade's because of battery life.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/4/17)

I really hated the V1 because of the terrible taste I got from the coils and never managed to vape through that kak taste... I also hated the bullshit story they released on the ceramic coils so I bypassed thier V2 offering... but I have ordered the V3 because of FOMO!.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rafique (29/4/17)

Baker said:


> Cool thanks. When I enquired I was told all their stainless steel tanks had the golden drip tip. Glad a didn't order one yet because I don't want the purple.
> 
> Thanks for the review. Have u seen the reviews suggesting that the best flavor comes out at higher than the recommended wattage?
> 
> ...



Thanks @Baker, will give it a go later and let u know how the Vape over 80w. Lol I also didn't intend on getting the purple drip tip.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rafique (29/4/17)

@Rob Fisher let us know what u think of it. Remember the first tank will be kak from.my eexperience.


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/4/17)

Rafique said:


> @Rob Fisher let us know what u think of it. Remember the first tank will be kak from.my eexperience.



If that horrible taste is there from the start the entire contents will hit the gorge and I will be a hater of note.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos (29/4/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> If that horrible taste is there from the start the entire contents will hit the gorge and I will be a hater of note.


Best time to call dibs

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rafique (29/4/17)

Ok so I tried the crown at 75 watts it really does shine for a 0.5ohm coil they have done well. With these, time to see how long they last 6 tanks down and still performing like a champ.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baker (29/4/17)

Rafique said:


> Ok so I tried the crown at 75 watts it really does shine for a 0.5ohm coil they have done well. With these, time to see how long they last 6 tanks down and still performing like a champ.



Cummon, 90w, get up there 

Apparently they're good for well over 100ml, although that would also depend on the type of juice.


----------



## Baker (2/5/17)

Rafique said:


> Ok so I tried the crown at 75 watts it really does shine for a 0.5ohm coil they have done well. With these, time to see how long they last 6 tanks down and still performing like a champ.



Any updates?


----------



## Rafique (2/5/17)

lol well I went to 90w, it performs well and eats juice. Its a nice tank but decided to let it go. 

Dont really vape over 48w. I have found my recently 2 acquired single coil rtas (Mage GTA and serpent mini) are now my favorites

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Baker (2/5/17)

Rafique said:


> lol well I went to 90w, it performs well and eats juice. Its a nice tank but decided to let it go.
> 
> Dont really vape over 48w. I have found my recently 2 acquired single coil rtas (Mage GTA and serpent mini) are now my favorites



More specifically, do u think u could make a clear judgement on what the flavor is like compared to the V1? That's all that matters to me, whether or not it's better than the V1.


----------



## G+3 (1/1/19)

Just an update to the crown 3 discussion. This is only on the crown 3 MINI. It is pure crap and can be tossed in the gourge IMHO. Been battling for a week now to stop the dry hits but nothing. Been in contact with UWELL the whole of last week via email but no success. Been through all the coils .25 .4 and .5 (a few of each) new juice 50/50 also nothing. It is strange because I have a crown 3 that runs with no issues what so ever and it uses the same coils as the MINI. Open the top cap and the wicking bubbles come pouring out of the wicking ports. Then it's a spit and gargle affair for two or three hits and bham...dry hit with that tire fire in your mouth taste. It's a mission to vape on so it's getting binned.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver (1/1/19)

G+3 said:


> Just an update to the crown 3 discussion. This is only on the crown 3 MINI. It is pure crap and can be tossed in the gourge IMHO. Been battling for a week now to stop the dry hits but nothing. Been in contact with UWELL the whole of last week via email but no success. Been through all the coils .25 .4 and .5 (a few of each) new juice 50/50 also nothing. It is strange because I have a crown 3 that runs with no issues what so ever and it uses the same coils as the MINI. Open the top cap and the wicking bubbles come pouring out of the wicking ports. Then it's a spit and gargle affair for two or three hits and bham...dry hit with that tire fire in your mouth taste. It's a mission to vape on so it's getting binned.



Such a pity @G+3 
Thanks for adding your views here
But maybe you have a dud tank?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## G+3 (1/1/19)

Silver said:


> Such a pity @G+3
> Thanks for adding your views here
> But maybe you have a dud tank?


UWELL said the tank is ok, I also said that to them. They are convinced it's the coils and have shipped me a box of .4's . They are quite helpful but it still stays a lemon and unfortunately must go. On the hunt for a new sub ohm tank. Been through the crown 3 mini and the smok TFV8

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (1/1/19)

G+3 said:


> UWELL said the tank is ok, I also said that to them. They are convinced it's the coils and have shipped me a box of .4's . They are quite helpful but it still stays a lemon and unfortunately must go. On the hunt for a new sub ohm tank. Been through the crown 3 mini and the smok TFV8



Are you only looking for tanks with stock commercial coils that you buy?
Or are you keen on a rebuildable?
Reason I ask is that many vapers have found huge joy with a rebuildable. In most cases, even with a fairly simple coil, the flavour is much better. Just takes a bit of extra admin to build and rewick - but then it saves quite a lot of cash you would have spent on coils.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## G+3 (1/1/19)

Silver said:


> Are you only looking for tanks with stock commercial coils that you buy?
> Or are you keen on a rebuildable?
> Reason I ask is that many vapers have found huge joy with a rebuildable. In most cases, even with a fairly simple coil, the flavour is much better. Just takes a bit of extra admin to build and rewick - but then it saves quite a lot of cash you would have spent on coils.


Just a stock coil tank for my swag mod. It's for when I go out riding after a few hours I like to stop and have a few pulls, so it's purly for out and about less fuss. 2ml is enough to get me home where I can switch to my other setups. Can you suggest a decent tank (stock coils) remember swag can only do 22mm (that's the problem) with cheap coils (under 60 bucks) with decent life. Or am I looking for the holy Grail LoL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (1/1/19)

G+3 said:


> Just a stock coil tank for my swag mod. It's for when I go out riding after a few hours I like to stop and have a few pulls, so it's purly for out and about less fuss. 2ml is enough to get me home where I can switch to my other setups. Can you suggest a decent tank (stock coils) remember swag can only do 22mm (that's the problem) with cheap coils (under 60 bucks) with decent life. Or am I looking for the holy Grail LoL



I am not familiar with the latest tanks that use stock coils @G+3 
Perhaps ask in the Who has stock subforum as well so vendors can also try assist with their recommendations
Also might be useful to explain what types of juices you'd like to vape in it. I.e. fruity menthols or desserts etc. That may also swing the recommendation a bit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

